# Who makes the best chili here?



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)

Give me your recipe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Give me your recipe.



I love Sloths, they are adorable 


Sorry what was this thread about again?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Give me your recipe.


Now were I to do that and also think I make the best chili, I would no longer be able to make that claim, for with my recipe, you (others) could make the very same chili I do.  LOL

The reality is that for the most part, I make chili the same way "everyone" does, but I use one technique and a few ingredients that I have yet to find others use.  Quite simply, I'm not sharing with you they are.  LOL

I will share that Gordon Ramsay's chilli recipe is the closest to mine that I've seen.  The two differ in that I exchange certain of his ingredients for similar but different ones and I add some ingredients that do not appear in his.  I've tried his recipe and it's "slammin' good," but I nonetheless prefer the flavor profile of mine just a tiny bit better and I prefer the added heat in my recipe.

FWIW, I've "flexed" my recipe to use a variety of main proteins including:  venison, boar, buffalo, ostrich, duck and goose, veal and alligator.  Of the fowl, I like ground ostrich best, but there's nothing wrong with ground duck or goose.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Give me your recipe.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

I have several chili recipes, depending on my audience.  I use both ground meat (whatever is available: moose, caribou, dall sheep, bear, goat, etc.) and stewed, shredded meat.  Heat depends on whether my guests suffer heartburn, or not.  Give me some hints...


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 8, 2017)

My chili is the most consistent in the world!

Easy to make too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> My chili is the most consistent in the world!
> 
> Easy to make too!


I'm guessing you have a taste for Alpo?


----------



## deannalw (Sep 8, 2017)

I can't lie...my chili sucks the cats ass.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

I use lots of chili powder, garlic pressed, onions diced, peppers ground, can o' tomato sauce and can o' diced tomatoes(notice I pronounced it differently) (no spelling error so stay away from it or else)..I guess you'll need some meat, in a nice way...Add salt pepper if you please.....Sometimes  grated cheese added and let it melt...Since I usually always make frito pie with it, topped with more hot peppers...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > My chili is the most consistent in the world!
> ...


That hotdog sauce is a real explosive diarrhea inducer..


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > My chili is the most consistent in the world!
> ...


Not at all.  I'm just making fun of people who have a 'chili recipe'.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I can't lie...my chili sucks the cats ass.


I bet the cat hasn't complained.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Give me your recipe.



Traditional, healthy or fusion?
With or without wild game?
Yankee, Midlands or Dante's Inferno spicy?

.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

One of my best chili stories:
I was at a pot luck and had brought some caribou chili.  One woman was effusing about how tasty my chili was.  She asked my for my recipe.  When I told her she needed caribou, she just about vomited her third bowl into the kitchen sink..  Caribou is so much better than hamburger....really!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Give me your recipe.
> ...




Whichever kind you wouldn't mind sharing. I want to make it for my boyfriend.  Lately, I have been in a cooking phase which he has appreciated. Normally he is the cook.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I use lots of chili powder, garlic pressed, onions diced, peppers ground, can o' tomato sauce and can o' diced tomatoes(notice I pronounced it differently) (no spelling error so stay away from it or else)..I guess you'll need some meat, in a nice way...Add salt pepper if you please.....Sometimes  grated cheese added and let it melt...Since I usually always make frito pie with it, topped with more hot peppers...



Frito pie so great when stoned!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I use lots of chili powder, garlic pressed, onions diced, peppers ground, can o' tomato sauce and can o' diced tomatoes(notice I pronounced it differently) (no spelling error so stay away from it or else)..I guess you'll need some meat, in a nice way...Add salt pepper if you please.....Sometimes  grated cheese added and let it melt...Since I usually always make frito pie with it, topped with more hot peppers...
> ...


And what should I eat if I'm not stoned?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have several chili recipes, *depending *on my audience.  I use both ground meat (whatever is available: moose, caribou, dall sheep, bear, goat, etc.) and stewed, shredded meat.  Heat *depends* on whether my guests suffer heartburn, or not.  Give me some hints...



That "depends on this or that" factor for me too plays a huge role.  When I visit my family down South, there is always some sort of wild game around, so I'll use what's there.  That results in my kin eating a meat they eat "all the time" but prepared differently from what they might do with it.  At home, it depends on what I have a taste for (and what the butcher has on hand) on the day I plan that/decide I will make a batch of chili.  

I haven't tried some of the ungulates you have.  I may "get a wild hair up my ass" and give elk or moose a try...that is if I think about doing so with enough advance time to order it.  An "exotic" butcher in D.C. may have them, but I wouldn't bet on it.  Usually when I want chili, I intend to be eating it a few hours later, not a day or two later.  LOL


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 8, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I can't lie...my chili sucks the cats ass.


That's nothing a little practice and a little playin' around won't fix.  Take someone's recipe you find on the Internet, make it as directed a couple times to get the hang of it, and then start messin' with it each time thereafter that you make chili, and eventually you'll have your own very fine chili recipe.

Chili, like many saucy dishes, is too essential a thing to not have a decent recipe for.  Dishes like chili and spaghetti are awesome, filling, comforting, healthy if one wants it so, and easily made (no abstruse techniques or equipment needed) dishes that make great use of leftover and excess food items.  One can run out and buy "rare" ingredients to make "gucci" chili, but those fancy/exotic/pricey ingredients aren't what'll make chili great. Those things can add soemthing to already great chili, but they won't "save" chili that sucks to begin with.  Mostly they merely make chili different, not better.  Now the tomato sauce that is the base to chili, that's what makes chili great, and the only cupboard in the world that doesn't have the minimum fixin's -- salt, pepper, sugar, an herb of some sort, and a spice of some sort -- for great tomato-base is an empty one.

Now, you get goin' figuring a chili recipe you like.  Once you have the one you like and tweaked the way you want, you'll be making chili for a month of Sundays.  When that happens, do your friends and family a favor and buy some Beano too.  LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Just chili no fritos.


----------



## williepete (Sep 8, 2017)

My three bean, three meat chili is top shelf.

I currently live in Texas where adding beans to chili is a hanging offense, so unfortunately, I have to keep the recipe secret as well as my whereabouts.

For those of you outside of Texas, try experimenting with your three favorite beans and spices and explore how three of your favorite meats add to the overall taste. After a couple of years of experimenting, you'll arrive at a killer mix.

Please don't turn me in to the Texas Chili Police. At a cocktail party recently, a neighbor of mine was overheard commenting how the Texas prohibition of beans in chili should be openly debated in pubic.

I didn't end well for him.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 9, 2017)

drifter said:


> Whichever kind you wouldn't mind sharing. I want to make it for my boyfriend.  Lately, I have been in a cooking phase which he has appreciated. Normally he is the cook.




2 lbs – Ground Venison (or lean ground beef 92/8%)
2 lbs – Venison Backstrap (or trimmed top sirloin) in ½ inch cubes
1 lbs – Dried pinto beans (soaked overnight and prepared per package directions)
2 – 16 oz cans of diced tomatoes
1 – 10 oz can Ro Tel “Chili Fixins” tomatoes and green chilies

5 to 6 – Large jalapeno peppers finely chopped (or sliced)
2 to 3 – Cloves fresh garlic minced
1 – Large purple onion finely chopped
1 – Package/Bunch green onion chopped or thinly sliced
2 – Bell peppers finely chopped

6 tbs – Chili powder
3 tbs – Ground oregano
2 tbs – Ground Paprika
2 tbs – Ground Sea Salt
2 tbs – Ground Cumin
2 tbs – Fresh cracked black pepper
1 tbs – Cayenne Pepper (2 tbs if you want it hotter)

3 tbs – Extra virgin olive oil

Warm olive oil in large stock pot, raise heat and toss in onions, garlic, bell peppers and jalapenos. Stir rapidly until soft. Add ground meat and brown, then add cubed meat and brown. At medium heat add diced and Ro Tel tomatoes. Add 2 empty Ro Tel cans of water and prepared pinto beans. Bring to slow boil.

Add all other spices and stir in well … Bring to boil again. Lower heat to simmer, cover and allow to cook 2-3 hours stirring occasionally. Remove cover and allow to cook an additional 30 minutes stirring occasionally. Serve topped with shredded Mexican four cheese blend cheese (Kraft) or shredded cheddar cheese.

Leftovers can be frozen, thawed and heated for a quick meal at any later date.


.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been told my chili is pretty awesome.  The key I've found is I put in both large pieces and finely chopped pieces of mushrooms, onions, green peppers, and jalapeños.  I also put in minced garlic.  I prefer my chili to have beans and ground chuck.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever kind you wouldn't mind sharing. I want to make it for my boyfriend.  Lately, I have been in a cooking phase which he has appreciated. Normally he is the cook.
> ...



I'll report back how it turned out, thank you.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 9, 2017)

So, you know the classic debate topic re: chili, right?  Beans or no beans.

I tend to prefer eating chili with beans for its nutrient value and for the added texture beans add, but I prefer to make very meaty chili without beans so that I use it as a sauce over pasta or rice or rice and beans.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 9, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever kind you wouldn't mind sharing. I want to make it for my boyfriend.  Lately, I have been in a cooking phase which he has appreciated. Normally he is the cook.
> ...


Quite a bit of heat there.  Which reminds Me of an oldie, but a goodie.



> “Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge’s table, asking for directions to the Coors Light truck, when the call came in… I was assured by the other two judges (Native New Mexicans) that the chili wouldn’t be all that spicy; and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted and became Judge 3.”
> 
> Here are the scorecard notes from the event:
> 
> ...



taken from Man Get’s Selected To Be A Judge At A Chili Cook-Off. This Is Hilarious.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 9, 2017)

Me!






2 lbs ground beef, 1 lb hot pork sausage

4 um..double-size can of beans, 2 pinto, 2 kidney

1/2 green pepper, diced

1/2 onion, diced

1 can cream of mushroom soup

1 whole tomato chopped or 1 double can stewed tomatoes

Brown meat n onions n peppers together, drain.

Put in in pot with all other stuff and water to fill it out.

Add chili powder, (several rounds with big shaker)

If you like hot, add some little peppers.

Cook for about 1 hr.

Done.

This is a big pot of stuff.

I'm a big pot cooker.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 9, 2017)

drifter said:


> Give me your recipe.


iamwhatiseem


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A big pot cooker?  So you put weed in your chili?  Wouldn't that make you eat the whole batch yourself?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Me!
> ...


I usually do, cuz once them lil peppers get cooked in, nobody will eat it except me and the neighbor, and really he don't like it as hot as I do.

My grandma would, but she's not around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 9, 2017)

Xelor said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have several chili recipes, *depending *on my audience.  I use both ground meat (whatever is available: moose, caribou, dall sheep, bear, goat, etc.) and stewed, shredded meat.  Heat *depends* on whether my guests suffer heartburn, or not.  Give me some hints...
> ...


Some of the people who might indulge themselves have problems eating spicy food.  I like my chili pretty spicy, so when the "audience" is amenable, spicy is presented.  Chili is also one of the dishes that improves with age.  A couple of days infuses the spices and makes the chili tastier than a fresh batch.  Do you prefer ground meat or shredded meat for your chili?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Some of the people who might indulge themselves have problems eating spicy food. I like my chili pretty spicy, so when the "audience" is amenable, spicy is presented.



For better or worse, when I have guests for a meal, if they can't/won't eat what I'm eating, I'm fine with offering them alternative and equally delectable dishes, but I only cook things the way I like them prepared.  To me, a major point of cooking for others is to share a bit of oneself with them.  They can cook the dish their way when I eat at their place, or if they happen to be cooking at mine.

Occasionally, someone will ask that I add/do "such and such" to the dish, and I'll do that if they ask in time and I don't think their request will ruin the dish.  The most common thing like that is folks asking for well done steaks or wanting mixed drinks with double the booze the recipe calls for.  I'll do that because I can and I don't have to eat/drink the damn thing.  I'll sometimes make omelettes or pancakes to-order too.  The heat in my chili, however, is not one of the things I'm going to flex because someone can't take the heat.  (My chili isn't "vindaloo" hot, thus requiring that one'll need a quart of milk to stop the burn, but it's hot enough that one knows one had a spicy dish.)



gallantwarrior said:


> Chili is also one of the dishes that improves with age. A couple of days infuses the spices and makes the chili tastier than a fresh batch.



Oh, most certainly.



gallantwarrior said:


> Do you prefer ground meat or shredded meat for your chili?



I prefer ground meat, but I don't have any compunction about using shredded if that's what on hand.  Plenty of times, especially after holiday meals, I have leftover roasts and such -- part of leg of lamb, some beef, the remains of a sucking pig, etc.  When that's the case, that meat, if it is the meat that ends up as my chili meat, is gonna be shredded.  If the meat that's to go in my chili is raw when I start cooking, it'll be ground..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 10, 2017)

I forgot garlic powder or diced up garlic, doh!


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Some of the people who might indulge themselves have problems eating spicy food.  I like my chili pretty spicy, so when the "audience" is amenable, spicy is presented.  Chili is also one of the dishes that improves with age.  A couple of days infuses the spices and makes the chili tastier than a fresh batch.  Do you prefer ground meat or shredded meat for your chili?



Pfft ... I live in Louisiana and ice cream can be spicy here.

I am guessing that anyone who knows their way around a kitchen is familiar with the things that make a dish 'spicy hot'.
If you are looking a recipe and wonder whether it is going to be too spicy hot ... Then adjust or eliminate the spicy hot things you put in it.

For drifter ...

If you don't want the recipe I gave you to be spicy hot ... The jalapenos and cayenne pepper make it spicy hot.
The Ro Tel tomatoes will make it a little hot ... But not a problem unless you are a complete wuss ... 

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 10, 2017)

I make chili with chicken....yes chicken. I don't want anything t interfere with the sauce, and with chili - the sauce is everything.

1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
1 Spanish onion, diced
1 red pepper diced
1 can black beans
4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
1 can tomato sauce
2 T - chili powder
1 T cumin
1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
Salt and Pepper to taste

Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many

P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I make chili with chicken....yes chicken. I don't want anything t interfere with the sauce, and with chili - the sauce is everything.
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> ...



1 can of black beans? 

Add a lil saffron rice and it's Arroz con Pollo.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 10, 2017)

Xelor said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


I usually prepare meals the way I like, but I may accommodate other tastes when possible.  When I make paella or zarzuela, I'll take out a portion with only the chicken before I add seafood because my buddy's GF won't eat seafood.  No skin off my butt and it means more goodies for those of use whose pallets are not seized in juvenile tastes.  Tonight, the GF is gone and it's my night to cook.  We're having clams Alfredo!  Woo-hoo!!!  Mostly, I'll tone down the heat in my chili, we can always add heat later.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 10, 2017)

This Friday teal season starts ... So that means fresh waterfowl.
Although teal isn't that great in chili ...  They make an awesome gumbo.

.


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 10, 2017)

I buy supermarket chili and then douse it with melted cheese to put on potato-roll bunned hot dogs.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> I'll take out a portion with only the chicken before I add seafood because my buddy's GF won't eat seafood.



That aligns with my remark about "offering them alternative and equally delectable dishes."


Anecdote:
A couple summers back, my youngest son and his buddy asked if I'd teach them how to prepare a few things.  I agreed and met the two of them at the boy's home.  

I'd decided beforehand that I'd teach them techniques more so that explicit recipes.  One of the skills was caramelization, and onions were the vehicle for that skill because onions are tasty at a variety of cooking points along the way from sweating to caramelizing and they are a good foil for illustrating the differences of sauteing with or without a lid and those of adding additional ingredients -- meats or veggies -- along the way.  

What we ended up with was caramelized onions that were used to make French onion soup, a stand-alone caramelized onion with bell pepper and bacon side, a sauteed onion garnish for the protein, and boiled onions added to a slowly simmered pot of turnip, collard, mustard greens, Swiss chard, and poke salad greens gathered from the boy's backyard.

The boy's father arrived home just as we were plating and remarked on how good everything smelled.  , He had no idea the day was to be "culinary school" in his kitchen, and had come home expecting to prepare something to eat.  was quite optimistic about the meal.  Naturally, he sat down and joined us for dinner. 

Well, it turns out he detests onions, at least when they're blatantly obvious as onions.  LOL  I felt somewhat chagrined, but only because as it wasn't my kitchen, and I had no license to just "take over" his cupboards and fridge and whip up an onion-free veggie dish of some sort, which is what I'd have done in my own kitchen.  I offered to do so, but he was too kind to let me.  He made do with the pork roast and risotto we'd prepared, and ate around the onions in the  greens.​


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Give me your recipe.
> ...



Everyone knows you guys dont make Chili in England!  its just baked beans and potatoes!     come on, spice it up!


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 13, 2017)

Not competition best, but it's easy and tasty: 
At least 1lb hamburger or stew meat, 1.5 is better browned in skillet then tossed in crockpot along with:
Three cans of Beans: light red, dark red and black
one can corn
One can stewed tomatoes (chopped if not already)
One whole onion chopped
1-2 Jalapenos chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon chili powder.  

Set to slow for 8 hours, high for four--but if stew meat it may come out tougher.


----------



## HaShev (Sep 16, 2017)

I've only recently started trying making chili with a pressure cooker /slow cooker
You want tender beans in your chili so if doing them from dry bags instead of can beans you need to cook them first till just right, otherwise tough beans can ruin your chili.
Use lightly browned loosely ground beef, but if feeling daring mix both pressure cooked beef tiny stew cubes of meat  with ground beef, the variety combined texture is a little different twist.
For sauce I use can crushed tomatoes, small can of spanish style diced tomatoes (has jalopenas in it), a few tablespoons of salsa, 1/4 cup of water, chili powder seasoning from the morton seasoning packets isle, or better yet those wet paste packets to season chili like the garlic chili one but add another 1/4 cup of water 'cause it's thick.  Sprinkle cummin, salt, and pepper garlic and onion powder to taste.
Put some finely chopped onions, Pressure cook 15-20 min then slow cook 1-2 hours or slow cook till how you want it to fuse the taste and textures.

The best chili I ever had mixed both styles of pulled and ground meat, and it wasn't till after I enjoyed it that they told me it was deer and rabbit.  *slaps forehead*
It was so good I took more anyway, even after finding out the sweet mystery meat was rabbit.


----------

